# Who's going to GTI International?



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Apologies for the separate post re GTI, but the original is now too long for quick browsing and the derivation of much useful info for anyone with less than an hour to spare 

Is there a list somewhere of who is going to GTI and on which day, other than the one which shows who is going on a stand? This is what I can work out from a quick scan through posts from DXN and others..

A. Confirmed day

SATURDAY Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
1 Â Sundeep Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
2 Â hutters Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
3 Â Vlastan Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
4 Â SaTT_nav Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
5 Â Jonah
6 Major Audi Parts Guru
7 TTroy225

SUNDAY
1 Â B3VES 
2 Â kmpowell 
3 Â clived 
4 Â Stu-Oxf
5. TTroy225

B. (Rob) not sure which day(s)

(A3DFU)
(Thorney)

(wak)

For those B's listed above, which day(s) are you going? For any not listed, who are you AND which days are you planning to attend?

If I'm repeating someone else's hard work, please point me to the list!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> If I'm repeating someone elses hard work, ignore me altogether


Ok.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Ok.


I've modified my post as a smart ass workaround


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I've modified my post as a smart ass workaround


Main forum, top locked topic posted by the Doc.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Main forum, top locked topic posted by the Doc. Â


I checked that one first...
Â ...and where exactly does it show the total of all people going?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Any extra involvement is welcome.
I haven't heard from stu about sunday does he want a pass too? I'll IM him
DOCDXN  ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

at a guess I would say Sundeep & SundeepTT are the same person


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> at a guess I would say Sundeep & SundeepTT are the same person Â


Are you sure? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am very surprised that so few people from the forum attending this event!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

So am I, The spaces are going and its still over 3 weeks to go. I'm confident we'll fill them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

> So am I, The spaces are going and its still over 3 weeks to go. I'm confident we'll fill them.


yea.. and no sign of any girlie TT drivers' either !


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> yea.. and no sign of any girlie TT drivers' either !


You been on the Yorkie bars again?  ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> at a guess I would say Sundeep & SundeepTT are the same person Â


d'oh! Fixed


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Any extra involvement is welcome.
> I haven't heard from stu about sunday does he want a pass too? I'll IM him
> DOCDXN  ;D


Stu is coming across with myself and kmpowell, so I expect so.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BTTT. Come on peeps.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I've been asked to work the show but will try and do only Sunday which means I'll be there Saturday to look around.

Look forward to meeting some new faces.

Troy.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Work the show???? What do you mean Troy?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

The guys from VAG Parts will be there on saturday,only for a look though ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Vlastan, I work for German & Swedish car parts.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ok...so one day will be work for you then...but one day (hopefully) will be fun!!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Saturday fun Sunday dealing with people like yourself all day, enough said.

If your there Sunday come and say hello, that applies to everyone.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Saturday fun Sunday dealing with people like yourself all day, enough said.
> 
> Â If your there Sunday come and say hello, that applies to everyone.


TTroy, does that mean you want to park a TT on the club stand on one of the days?? IM me if you want.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

As per the main forum Forge/Revo have kindly offered to again be available to give the revo forge trial to any TT present on the day for free.

Come on folks lets fill the pitch and experience what the car can do

?before and after sprint runs anyone??


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Andrew, I'm up for that definately.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Not to sure how long I'm staying Saturday and Sunday I won't be driving .

Thanks anyway.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;DOkay no F1 race that day so I can make the sunday!! ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

pas55 you have IM (as they say)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

For those that have given me the addy I have posted out the windscreen passes today.

Still a few left for those still contemplating the day.

Ta DXN


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Not sure if this is out of date or not, but I'm there Sunday on the stand.

Andy (bit confused actually) ???


----------

